# any dwarf bunnies need rehoming,uk?



## jesska (Mar 24, 2007)

message me if any need rehoming/ resused plentyof space and love here,and let me know where about you live and aboutthe bunny!!
:bunny19 thanks


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 24, 2007)

Rehome- in Lincs. UK


----------



## jesska (Mar 24, 2007)

aww yeah she lovely but i want summat abitsmaller so could go in my spare indoor cage,more for dwarfs andginipigs the cage is for,ill just keep on looking but thank u 4 the help
xx


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2007)

Good luck in finding somebunny!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 24, 2007)

Not sure how much smaller you want. Truffle is a netherland dwarf. One of the smallest breeds there are.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you triedhere?http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/search_form.asp


----------



## jesska (Mar 25, 2007)

oh that website really good i found a lil boymini lop from yorkshire i mite go take a look at thanks for that,i hopetruffle find someone just from the picture shes a lil on the big sidefor the space iv got,


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2007)

Jesska, just asking but what are the actualmeasurements of your cage? Usually the ones labeled forguinea pigs are super small even for a dwarf rabbit. I'm justchecking because most UK rescues do home checks and would prefer theirrabbits to live in something bigger.

Rabbit Rehome is a great site!


----------



## jesska (Mar 28, 2007)

im not sure but around 100cm by 60 cm i got itfrom pets at home and my netherland dwarf has the same one and hesreally small but only a baby,u think i need a biggar cage my netherlanddwarf
:bunnyheart
lv jess and cookie


----------



## polly (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah i have one of these cages for saffy who isa netherland but it would be too small for her to be locked into it isjust her safe space and is open almost constantly unless i amexercising another bunny in the same room but even then she would onlybe in it for a couple of hours and then it is opened again it is toosmall to leave them in all day even for a nethie.

I open the side so she can jump in and out as she pleases she is 3 sofully grown and with her food bowl in it and a litter box it doesn'tgive her hardly enough space to stretch full length!


----------



## jesska (Apr 1, 2007)

well though the day he has he's rabbit run outride or some days to keep hes nails down we put him in our barn owl'scage and he has a run around at the bottem and he enjoys flicking thepebbles around then he comes in at night so gets hes cuddles on sofawith hes blanket and hes not even year old yet so might have sum moregrown 2 do,hopefully not 2 much more grownin like him tiny,but yeah imite have 2 invest in summat biggar soon!


----------



## polly (Apr 1, 2007)

if hes out and getting to play through the dayandevening with you then its not so bad what age is he? whenthey are young they need the run as nethies are binky daft and full ofenergy!! my adults are between 1.3 and 1.8 kg for the bigger ones!


----------



## jesska (Apr 1, 2007)

hes nearly 7 mouths old and nearly 900 grams ya think he got much growning 2 do? well i mean that about ret for him and he age?


----------



## polly (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah about right, bucks are usually smaller thandoes, i would reckon at least 1.2 kg for a buck, though a couple ofmine have got to be around 1.7kg. he has still got a wee bit to go


----------

